# First AF after d&c a little weird !? TMI



## MrsKA

So I FINALLY got my first AF after my d&c 13 weeks ago but its really weird, it all matches up with my ovulation timing and when I would be due for a period and I had some dark brown spotting 28 days before this too but no fresh red blood but 28 days ago I still had remaining hcg which could be why. Anyway yesterday it started with spotting, then turned into red blood with darker clots in it (sorry so gross) but not heavy at all BUT the pain was horrendous to the point of not being able to walk or stand up properly and got NO sleep last night at all with how bad it was. Anyway today it has just stopped ! Has anyone else experienced such a short, light and painful period after d&c ??? it all seems very strange as I would expect to have a good bleed after 6 months of nothing !?


----------



## Jessica28

MrsKA said:


> So I FINALLY got my first AF after my d&c 13 weeks ago but its really weird, it all matches up with my ovulation timing and when I would be due for a period and I had some dark brown spotting 28 days before this too but no fresh red blood but 28 days ago I still had remaining hcg which could be why. Anyway yesterday it started with spotting, then turned into red blood with darker clots in it (sorry so gross) but not heavy at all BUT the pain was horrendous to the point of not being able to walk or stand up properly and got NO sleep last night at all with how bad it was. Anyway today it has just stopped ! Has anyone else experienced such a short, light and painful period after d&c ??? it all seems very strange as I would expect to have a good bleed after 6 months of nothing !?

My first AF wasm like yours, very, very painful. I don't think I have ever complained so much in my life. I bled for 4 days - not heavy but not light either and I am used to having very light periods. I hope my next one is not as painful but I heard your first period after a d & c is nothing what you are used to!


----------



## jayjay_26

I got my first af yesterday just short of 7 weeks it started with cramping pretty bad and after 15 mins I felt like I needed to go to the toilet and when I sat down a huge gush of blood came and a really big clot after that the pains went away and I am only lightly bleeding now, def not a normal period for me but I'm glad the cramps have gone I think they were due to the large clot


----------



## lovewithin

thanks for posting this, i just had my d&c done 3 weeks ago, never checked for my hcg levels afterwards, now still waiting for the 1st period to come... looked in the internet and it seems it's always real nasty. sorry for tmi question, but when you say 'really big cloth", what do you mean exactly? just to know what to expect...


----------



## MrsKA

It can take a good while for your cycles to return to normal, my last AF was still the same very light, extremely painful but thankfully more fresh blood rather than just brown. I was a bit difficult though and my hcg levels took a long time to normalize but thats not normal at all. Most woman I have seen take 4-8 weeks to get their period back with 8 weeks being a bit on the later side so don't be too upset if your AF doesn't come in a week. Im so sorry for your loss as well at only 3 weeks post D&C it must still be very raw for you !


----------



## MrsKA

oh and clotting is just like clumps of dark blood, they can be painful to pass but ive always had problems with them due to endo but not everyone gets them.


----------



## lovewithin

thank you so much for your help! i hope af comes to find me soon!
and yes it's still raw and all and sometimes still looks like a dream... but i really got all the support from my partner, and discovered i have some pretty amazing friends.. and i kinda feel my little angel around all the time. i know this sounds totally nuts, but it is how i feel.

thanks again :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

My ERPC was 4 weeks ago yesterday and I'm still waiting for AF to arrive, 
I wish it would hurry up as I want to start trying again.


----------



## lovewithin

i went to a herbal pharmacy today and asked if they had a tea which could help regulate my period after mc and sure they have one... had my 1st cup today, i should go on for 2 cycles at least (1st af and then keep on until the second one shows up!)... let's see if it works!


----------

